# Guadalajara traffic



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

After a couple of trips to Guadalajara centro amidst the new rail construction, my wife and I decided that we would not return until the traffic pattern was returned to a more normal state. However, real life has intervened and we must make the journey. Can anyone update me on the status of the project as it relates to traffic? We will be driving from the airport to centro. Due to several firm conditions involved, mass transit is not an option.
Thanks,
Bodega


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Bodega said:


> After a couple of trips to Guadalajara centro amidst the new rail construction, my wife and I decided that we would not return until the traffic pattern was returned to a more normal state. However, real life has intervened and we must make the journey. Can anyone update me on the status of the project as it relates to traffic? We will be driving from the airport to centro. Due to several firm conditions involved, mass transit is not an option.
> Thanks,
> Bodega


Here I wake up ready to start a great day and somebody gets me started on GDL traffic, just thinking about it boosts my blood pressure. Never lived there, but I've been coming and going for 30 years and traffic just gets worse. Well, here goes: Línea 3 construction is currently raising havoc on the Zapopan side of town, but from the airport to centro it's no more FUBAR than usual, which is bad enough. If possible avoid the morning mess, about 7-10 a.m. and the same in the afternoon, after 4 or so. And as always, be very careful driving.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Bodega said:


> After a couple of trips to Guadalajara centro amidst the new rail construction, my wife and I decided that we would not return until the traffic pattern was returned to a more normal state. However, real life has intervened and we must make the journey. Can anyone update me on the status of the project as it relates to traffic? We will be driving from the airport to centro. Due to several firm conditions involved, mass transit is not an option.
> Thanks,
> Bodega


Where in Centro? Alcalde/16 de Septiembre is mostly impassable through the middle of town. Otherwise there isn't too much disruption in the center of town. There is quite a bit of street and sidewalk repair going on in some of the neighborhoods around Centro. 

Someone recently told me they are going to leave Alcalde closed and make it a pedestrian mall. That would be great if it is true.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Where in Centro? Alcalde/16 de Septiembre is mostly impassable through the middle of town. Otherwise there isn't too much disruption in the center of town. There is quite a bit of street and sidewalk repair going on in some of the neighborhoods around Centro.
> 
> Someone recently told me they are going to leave Alcalde closed and make it a pedestrian mall. That would be great if it is true.


Thanks TG and perropedorro. Our normal route is Revolución all the way in to Ramón Corona, right on Corona, then on to Hotel Feníx. This is always our base as it provides walking access to the Cathedral, the mercado, a couple of thousand restaurants, etc. all a person might need. We drive only on arrival and departure.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Bodega said:


> Thanks TG and perropedorro. Our normal route is Revolución all the way in to Ramón Corona, right on Corona, then on to Hotel Feníx. This is always our base as it provides walking access to the Cathedral, the mercado, a couple of thousand restaurants, etc. all a person might need. We drive only on arrival and departure.


The construction for Tren Ligera Linea 3 runs down Revolución. It is open in places and detoured in places. And it probably changes from day to day.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> The construction for Tren Ligera Linea 3 runs down Revolución. It is open in places and detoured in places. And it probably changes from day to day.


Thanks again for the timely response. I think we'll make a test run on Thursday before picking up our guests on Friday. I'll let you know.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

*Good info, thanks*

Both TG and perropedorro were spot on with their assessments of the traffic in Guadalajara. From the airport, we drove into centro (Hotel Fenix) via 16 de Septiembre with no trouble at all, but you can't go any further than that. It appears to be completely shut down 
Revolución leaving centro is still a complete mess. I suggest it is still an area to be avoided.


----------



## rohbear (Feb 28, 2017)

How good of a job does a GPS do in GDL in choosing a route with less traffic problems? Anybody have any experience?


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

My wife is our navigator (Her cell phone GPS is more dependable than our built in) Google maps is good for showing traffic delays on different routes. The delays are highlighted in red. It will also give time estimates for alternate routes. In my opinion, the Mexican GPS applications seem to function just as well as the ones stateside.


----------



## rohbear (Feb 28, 2017)

Bodega said:


> My wife is our navigator (Her cell phone GPS is more dependable than our built in) Google maps is good for showing traffic delays on different routes. The delays are highlighted in red. It will also give time estimates for alternate routes. In my opinion, the Mexican GPS applications seem to function just as well as the ones stateside.


Great to hear that. We are going to do the same thing: Garmin GPS and smart phone Google Maps as a backup. Thanks!


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

rohbear said:


> How good of a job does a GPS do in GDL in choosing a route with less traffic problems? Anybody have any experience?


Smart phone Goole Maps without question. I frequently travel to Guadalajara for day visits from my small town and use GM exclusively. It has spared me many minutes, if not hours, of waiting in traffic. It has been accurate regarding the traffic congestion to within 5 minutes or so each time and has been excellent at providing alternative routes.
Some familiarity with basic street "quirks" in Mexico is very helpful. Many times here in Jalisco (and other states) left turns are made from the right lane or the access road.


----------



## rohbear (Feb 28, 2017)

RPBHaas said:


> Some familiarity with basic street "quirks" in Mexico is very helpful. Many times here in Jalisco (and other states) left turns are made from the right lane or the access road.


Sounds like New Jersey!


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

*Jug handle turns*



rohbear said:


> Sounds like New Jersey!


The lanes referred to here, at least the ones I've navigated, are more of a permanent, ongoing lane on the right, separated from the main thoroughfare. I assume the purpose is to prevent traffic backups in the primary lanes caused by someone waiting to turn left. I've finally gotten accustomed to then, but it was a pretty steep learning curve. As to the jug handle left turns in NJ, the ones I've encountered are installed just prior to the traffic signal, not created as a separate lane of traffic.


----------

